# BEST Ice Fishing Lure for Perch



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Let's keep this thread simple, post a pic of your favorite perch jig/spoon for ice fishing. Give brief details, size, brand, etc where necessary. If you could only own and use *ONE* jig for perch, what would it be?

I'll start.
McGathy's (formerly "Guster's" Hooks I believe) Slab Grabber 2" Kite with 6 mm glo bead


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

hali-green with painted on orange dots....no need for pic...do like your kite lure tho...never seen one before


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Right now the hali is my fav too (green fire tiger) with a waxies or jensen egg. However, when I figure out how to fish a Guster, or similar, spoon,I think that will change.....D-fresh-p.m. sent.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

This past week these were the ticket for me, but who knows what will do it this weekend?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Swedish pimple seems best for me. Sometimes others do better but thats been my best.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Glow Bug eye fry and Glow Blue Shiner fry ficious jigs.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Kens Spoon skinny minnie. Silver back, copper front red bead.


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

The smallest jigging rap, Blue and slver or fire tiger, with spike's on all three hook's on the treble. They can't pass it up.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

bubba ice said:


> The smallest jigging rap, Blue and slver or fire tiger, with spike's on all three hook's on the treble. They can't pass it up.


ya those ARE killer, but ya better have some hemo's for those tiny hooks


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

When the bite slows down... :evilsmile










:yikes:


----------



## MisterShoaf (Dec 20, 2005)

1. remove the treble hook from the jigging rapala

2. add 1.5' - 3.0' fluorocarbon leader

3. attach a small hook to the leader

4. bait that hook with either a) lip hooked minnow b) spike/waxie/mousie

5. pump it 3 times, jiggle it a little, hold it still and.... (repeat if necessary)

WHAMMM you'll have the hogs biting both rapala and the trailer in no time

Next... Have a bright colored jig, red Jensen egg and either minnow or spike/waxie/mousie combination ready to drop down as you pull out the hog that swallowed your dropper.

Keep em interested and you'll have fun all day!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

My x67 keep moving till you find them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Chaulk up another one for the Ficious. I have never been skunked on the ice when using a Baby Zitz Yellow Tiger. Consistently good producer.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Good old Jack spoon works best for me.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

seems to change day to day for me. But have success with Mcgathy and Ken's spoons with red bead (smaller sizes for shallower water, bigger for deeper), hali's in green/gold, wonder bread pattern lure's and just about any Ficious Jig that he makes.

Oddly enough I tried out some Northland Scud Bugs in brown this past weekend and while they were mostly not keepers I could not keep the perch off of them.

J-


----------

